# dont waste your time...stupid rant



## Rager (Mar 29, 2012)

These days more and more the situation keeps coming up where I get called an asshole elitist "which i'm not by any means the less i know the more i have to gain" when i don't give out riding info or don't let kids follow me. i understand everyone doesn't come out of their moms vagina knowing every yrd in america and we all start out somewhere. my feel is if you cant find the ride get the fuck outta the yrd because i'll be damned if i get caught up due to anyone's stupidity except my own....i thought that was the point of the lifestyle choice. learning through personal experience on your own..so it goes the wrongway.. well go to the next town and try again and again and again until you do know every yrd. all it takes is a little common sense and not being completely retarded. " actually alittle retardation does help" People dishing up info is what i believe one of the causes of so many kids out there dying on the rails...."that and your not a real ryder if you dont have a needle sticking out of your arm" to each their own on that subject... by choice i stay to myself, my dog and my tall can...call me an asshole call me an oogle call me whatever you want.. you still ain't getting on my ride.
If you want someone to hold your hand go home to mom and dad. Jesus i'll shut the hell up now ha you'll never get those mins you wasted reading this back...suckers


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 3, 2012)

what are yo utalking about icant understand what your saying


----------



## Rager (Apr 3, 2012)

hey i clearly stated "stupid rant dont waste your time"


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't come out of my mom's vagina, I'm so damn crusty I popped out of her asshole


----------



## wizehop (Apr 3, 2012)

MURT said:


> I didn't come out of my mom's vagina, I'm so damn crusty I popped out of her asshole


 
Funny and nasty at the same time


----------



## Alaska (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a valid sentiment, but very poorly typed out. Haha.

I'd say some given info mixed with learned experience is what everyone needs. "You can teach a man to fish, but give the poor fucker a fish for that night's dinner, too." "Knowledge is useless without wisdom", etc. etc.


----------



## railroadron (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel ya man..understanding exactly what you re saying.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2012)

do you not let anyone at all ride on your ride? or just idiots/jerks? i while back i walked up to some punk kids that were getting on the same train i was on, and i was real nice and wanted to hang out and all, and they were total dicks and wouldn't let me ride with them. i was like "oh... okay" and walked away kinda bummed. but anyways, long story short, the train stopped in the middle of the night and they got pulled off their boxcar by like three squad cars. after chuckling a little bit i just rolled over and went back to sleep in my gondola. i guess my stupid point to this story is don't assume everyone trying to get a ride with you isn't worth riding with.


----------



## WingNnt (Apr 25, 2012)

MURT said:


> I didn't come out of my mom's vagina, I'm so damn crusty I popped out of her asshole


marry me


----------



## Rager (Apr 25, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> do you not let anyone at all ride on your ride? or just idiots/jerks? i while back i walked up to some punk kids that were getting on the same train i was on, and i was real nice and wanted to hang out and all, and they were total dicks and wouldn't let me ride with them. i was like "oh... okay" and walked away kinda bummed. but anyways, long story short, the train stopped in the middle of the night and they got pulled off their boxcar by like three squad cars. after chuckling a little bit i just rolled over and went back to sleep in my gondola. i guess my stupid point to this story is don't assume everyone trying to get a ride with you isn't worth riding with.


 i agree with you, alot of good riders out here ... nothing personal just my experience's so far...cant change that...perhaps when your vagina grows n you travel solo your input might have some worth atleast in my eyes.....thanx for wasting your time on my rant....


----------



## Rager (Apr 25, 2012)

i mean no disrespect matt......its a complete different world when you travel solo as a female.... im stoopid n stubborn... but it keeps me alive


----------



## WingNnt (Apr 26, 2012)

Rager said:


> i mean no disrespect matt......its a complete different world when you travel solo as a female.... im stoopid n stubborn... but it keeps me alive


Yeah you definatley have to be stubborn, not so much stupid though


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 26, 2012)

I only let strangers ride with me when they know one of my friends already. If someone rolled up to my boxcar I'd probably tell them to find something else.

cXr - i am an elitist, i am literally better than you


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 26, 2012)

good rant i say. your a chick just not taking a god damn chance with anyone, a loner, very cool to see a chick traveling alone its rough stay safe


----------



## shitbagdanny (Apr 27, 2012)

fuck this, lets fight.


----------



## slurricane (Apr 27, 2012)

bitches establishing their dicks, on some real levels


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2012)

Rager said:


> .. you still ain't getting on my ride.


If you were that badass, you would *be* my ride. I aint waiting for the next train just
'cuz you were on first. If you are on the only box and I want to get out of town now
guess what is gonna happen? We're hopefully gonna make friends real fast, welcome
to real life.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 27, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> If you were that badass, you would *be* my ride. I aint waiting for the next train just
> 'cuz you were on first. If you are on the only box and I want to get out of town now
> guess what is gonna happen? We're hopefully gonna make friends real fast, welcome
> to real life.


ooooh.... tell em mmmmmichael........ HAHAHAHA he basically just said "your gonna BE my ride, baby.....cuz if your the only open box around i'm gonna hop on" .....................yes, i am immature as shit


----------

